# Blood ties



## Mighty mouse (Nov 5, 2007)

Liking things vampiric, I was recommended Blood ties. Just seen a few episodes of season 2. Sort of Charmed with fangs but not much bite (sorry).
How is season 1?


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 5, 2007)

I haven't heard of this show. I don't watch vamp sitcoms because they never last. the old Dark Shadows was the best, but then sci fi took it off thier early morning line up when NBC tookover. Then there was the Dark Night or something like that, an OK show kind of lone ranger detective vampire dude, I liked it but I don't even think it lasted more than a few seasons. So if I watch this, I'll like it, then they will get rid of it.


----------



## murphy (Nov 5, 2007)

This is the show that is based on the Tanya Huff books.   They do a pretty good job of making the show fit the mood of the books.   I like Christina Cox who plays Vicki, the ex-policewoman who is going blind and becomes a PI.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 5, 2007)

Been watching season one since it started and I'm really enjoying it at the moment, its good to know that there is actually a second season as well.


----------



## Talysia (Nov 5, 2007)

Same here - been watching the first series since the beginning, and it's pretty good.


----------



## murphy (Nov 5, 2007)

Has anyone read the books?


----------



## purple_kathryn (Nov 5, 2007)

I think I have a thing for Henry


----------



## Talysia (Nov 5, 2007)

I haven't read the books yet - it's one of the many titles I've got on my list to look for, though.


----------



## murphy (Nov 5, 2007)

Here is a link to Episodes 2 & 3 of the second season.


----------



## elvet (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm hooked on this show. I thought the actors chosen fit the roles quite well.
I read all the Blood Ties books. The TV series diverges quite a bit, but the books contain more in depth relations between Vicki/Mike/Henry. I think those that like the TV series should look into the books. The story continues after Henry leaves Toronto. Those books are the Smoke and Shadows series. I didn't like them as much.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Nov 22, 2007)

i think it's stupid. i can't take it seriously really, and it's not scarey or dramatic or anything much. i find them really dull, i just can't sit through the whole thing easily. and none of them are that memorable, except the medusa one, mostly because it was a very disappointing end.


----------



## Fried Egg (Apr 25, 2008)

They've just started showing series one in the UK on Virgin 1 and I've watched the first two episodes (double bill) and it's quite good. A dark humour running throughout and a realism in the photography that gives it a different edge. The camera work is a bit too snappy though, particularly during the fight scenes. 

I'll carry on watching it for the time being...


----------



## the_faery_queen (Apr 25, 2008)

it kinda grow on me, after i stopped expecting anything decent to come of it (the same way i did with hex) but i think moonlight is MUCH better as a vampire detective whatsit show, and mick is yum


----------

